# raspberry and flower



## nathalie (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Erythrone (Sep 14, 2014)

Very nice pictures!
Lagestroemia for the 2nd ?


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 14, 2014)

Beautiful photos


----------



## nathalie (Sep 14, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Very nice pictures!
> Lagestroemia for the 2nd ?



I don't remember ...but I think yes.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2014)

Interesting photos.


----------



## abax (Sep 14, 2014)

Beautiful and the color is soooo intense.


----------

